# 1000er Rolle für Barsch?



## Fetter Barsch (12. Mai 2013)

Hi, wollt mal fragen, was ihr für Rollengrößen für Barsch mit Geflochtener nehmt. Wenn man unterfüttert doch eher die 2500, nicht die 1000er (Rute:7-21 g;2,10 m) bei Hecht lieber 2500 oder 4000 (Rute:20-50g;2,70 m).
Würde an Seen mit Wobblern und Gummis fischen.
MfG T.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1000er Rolle für Barsch?*

Kommt auf den Hersteller an. Shimano fällt ja etwas gröér aus als Daiwa. 1000er langt aber. Bei eine Daiwa würde es noch bis 2500er größe Gehen.

4000 ist aber schon richtig groß und eine 20-50g Rute auch schon ganz schön schwer.

Zur schweren Rute würde eine 4000er Shimano passen. Aber das wäre dann für Basch schon richtig schwer.


----------



## Felipe95 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1000er Rolle für Barsch?*

Hallo,

Rollen von verschiedenen Herstellern fallen oft auch unterschiedlich groß aus.
Aber bei einer 2,10m langen rute mit 7-21g wg (hab selbst so eine) ist ne 1000er definitiv zu klein ne 2500er is da idR optimal.

Bei der von dir genannten hechtrute wird aber mit ner 2500er die Combo zu kopflastig sein. ne 4000er wäre mir pers. aber zu groß.
Da würde ich zu ner 3000er raten.

Gruß Felix


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1000er Rolle für Barsch?*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Rollen von verschiedenen Herstellern fallen oft auch unterschiedlich groß aus.
> Aber bei einer 2,10m langen rute mit 7-21g wg (hab selbst so eine) ist ne 1000er definitiv zu klein ne 2500er is da idR optimal.



Mit was für einer Rute muss denn einer daherkommen, um eine kleine Größe wählen zu können?



> Bei der von dir genannten hechtrute wird aber mit ner 2500er die Combo zu kopflastig sein. ne 4000er wäre mir pers. aber zu groß.
> Da würde ich zu ner 3000er raten.
> 
> Gruß Felix


Bringt besonders bei Shimano was, weil die 3000er nur eine 2500er mit tieferer Spule ist.


----------



## hanzz (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1000er Rolle für Barsch?*

Also ich fische ne einteilige Penzill 4-15g 1,95 und ne 1000er Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme am Kanal für Barsch und Zander und muss sagen das passt wie Fott auf Eimer.


----------



## Felipe95 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1000er Rolle für Barsch?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Mit was für einer Rute muss denn einer daherkommen, um eine kleine Größe wählen zu können?
> 
> 
> Bringt besonders bei Shimano was, weil die 3000er nur eine 2500er mit tieferer Spule ist.


 

Bleib mal locker ^^

Hab ja nur meine *persönliche* Meinung geäußert 

auf meinen/meiner rute mit 210cm und ca 20g wg fische ich 2500er modelle wie zB Shimano Exage.
Die 1000er Modelle u.a. auch exage oder sogar 500er modelle wie shimano symetre fische ich nur an meinen ul-combos (1,80m, 5g oder 8g wg) auf ruten über 2m länge wird's mir mit ner 1000er auch meist zu kopflastig 

Wie ich vorher ewähnt habe sind die Rollengrößen bei verschiedenen Herstellern verschieden definiert und ich weiß auch das die 2500er shimano das selbe ist wie die 3000er größentechnisch.
Mit 3000er Modellen hatte ich eher Modelle im kopf wie zB penn sargus oder rioby Applause oder auch die großen arc's die etwa in dieses größenchema passen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1000er Rolle für Barsch?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Hersteller an. *Shimano fällt ja etwas gröér aus als Daiwa.* 1000er langt aber. Bei eine Daiwa würde es noch bis 2500er größe Gehen.
> 
> 4000 ist aber schon richtig groß und eine 20-50g Rute auch schon ganz schön schwer.
> 
> Zur schweren Rute würde eine 4000er Shimano passen. Aber das wäre dann für Basch schon richtig schwer.


 

Denke über diese Aussage besser noch mal nach.:m


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1000er Rolle für Barsch?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Denke über diese Aussage besser noch mal nach.:m



Du hast recht. Es ist genau anders herum! #t


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: 1000er Rolle für Barsch?*

Hier kommt es mir vor, wie bei den alten griechischen Philosophen. Die haben auch tagelang gestritten, warum ein Pferd wieviele Zähne im Maul haben muss. Nur auf die Idee in den Stall zu gehen und zu zählen kam keiner!

Junge, nimm deinen Angelstock und geh in ein Fachgeschäft. Nur so kannst du wirklich erfahren, welche Rolle an eben diese Rute passt!


----------

